# Relock bootloader without USB?



## jimmysdg (Jun 28, 2011)

The USB/power port on my phone is shot. I have extra batteries and a stand alone charger so I'm still able to use the phone. VZW has a replacement coming Friday for me. I currently have CM10.1 installed. Is there any way of getting this back to stock with a locked bootloader without being able to connect it to a PC? (Does it really matter for a hardware warranty claim?)


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19864-vzwsprintgsmguide-ultimate-galaxy-nexus-guide-unlockrootflash-romsfaq/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmysdg (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't know how I missed the busted USB section in that, thank you


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

I wouldn't even worry about it. Send it back as is. You'll be fine.


----------

